# New Native SUV 15' 10" and new livewell option....



## copperhead

Well, first the Native SUV is now available as a 15'10" model.   While not a big difference in size,  some folks felt the 14'8" was just a bit small and the 17 just a bit big. We're listening!

Second is the new back deck for the 17 that holds (2) 20 gallon live/release wells.  Not saying its for everyone and would expect most to select one side for the well and the other side for DRY storage.  Or just have 2 separate storage lockers.  The twin back hatch arrangement lets us offer more configuration options for the customer....


























The E-Tec 30 is sweet too!

Contact:
Ankona Boats
Ft. Pierce, FL

www.ankonaboats.com

772.579.7214


----------



## firecat1981

Are you kidding me? Man, had I known just 6 weeks ago......


----------



## Gramps

Man that looks clean! I love the new back deck, can that be retrofitted to the 17?


----------



## copperhead

Yes, it can be retro'd no problem. It's a direct replacement for the hinged deck.


----------



## chris_rosende

Mel,
That is freaking beautiful. Now your talking! You just created the perfect boat (at least for me). I am a bit jealous of whoever is going to pushing this boat. Perfect for Tampa Bay and surrounding waters. When is the 24' version of this coming? I want it.


----------



## johnmauser

Mel, you are one busy dude. Looks real good.

Is that boat hull seafoam green? If so, do you have a pic of it from the side?


----------



## Taterides

Looks great!!


----------



## Delmer

Man....... I want one of those


----------



## oysterbreath

Awesome! I didn't know you already had it built! Man, you are way ahead of the curve! This is awesome! So tell us about performance vs the 14 and 17?
Does it jump up on plan as quick as the 17 or can you tell a little difference?


----------



## TidewateR

Mel, the skiff looks great! I'm pleased to see the suv in this size. As always, I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## oysterbreath

> Mel, the skiff looks great! I'm pleased to see the suv in this size. As always, I look forward to more pictures.


BIGGER pictures! Some of us have desktop backgrounds to fill! ;-)


----------



## Surfincb

Where does the battery go now? Love the look and idea!!


----------



## Gramps

> Where does the battery go now?


Where do you want it?  

Seriously though, mine is in the rear box port side. 
OutCast has his in the rear box in the middle.
You can make either side the livewell & the other dry (I'm sure) for the battery, or put the it in the console, or up front.


----------



## Surfincb

Dang so many options!! I'd love to have a live well in the back in one side, then a dry on the other, battery probably in the console then, and another live well in front of the console! Can't WAIT! Water testing my boat tomorrow for the sale and then order the SUV 17!! Or 15 maybe? I'm not sure now  hehe


----------



## DJ

Heres the question, will that rear deak fit a Copperhead? livewell option that is.


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Thats nice, I am still aiming for a 14....


----------



## MATT

Mel, I need to know how well this skiff will fit in my garge. Can you lend me one for a few weeks ?


----------



## Surfincb

Isn't that one of the best benefits of the Ankonas? I love the fact that it's a great fishing boat AND fits nicely into garages!!


----------



## Surfincb

Thought I'd share one of Mel's newest boats! Looks great and can't wait to pick her up!


----------



## paint it black

> Thought I'd share one of Mel's newest boats!  Looks great and can't wait to pick her up!



That was quick!


----------



## skuipers

Mel,  still making final decisions on my build, do you have any pics of the latest double rear hatch that I saw at the shop?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

skuipers said:


> Mel, still making final decisions on my build, do you have any pics of the latest double rear hatch that I saw at the shop?


What kinda speed with the 30 hp Etec and the 15 foot suv?


----------

